# Moving to Canada (opportunities for doctors)



## Maamie (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi

I live here in Cheshire (UK) with my husband and six year old daughter. We are thinking of moving to Canada because we feel that our daughter will have a better quality of life and upbringing. We have been talking about it for over a year and contacted an immigration consultant yesterday. We understand that it may take up to four and a half years to get the visas. 

My husband is a doctor (specialist in accident and emergency) and I am a Human Resource consultant. We have a good standard of living and our daughter is in private school. The reason why it has taken us so long to make this decision is the fear that we may not be able to maintain our current standard of living when we move. We have friends who moved to Canada two years ago and we came over this year to visit them and fell in love with the country. We understand that the tax levels in Canada are much higher than here in the UK.

What we would like to know are the job opportunities and lifestyles for doctors in canada and the current salary levels. Also, will it be easy for me to find a part time job in human resources and what are the normal annual leave entitlements. I currently work 30 hours a week (term time only). Any advice or assitance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Maamie


----------

